# Distance to keep buck from milk goat



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

I am going to be acquiring a buck in a while but I need to build him his own space first - can't have him going all willy-nilly with my girls 
I had a space just on the other side of their existing yard, but I'm not liking the way the ground is cleaning up. Used to be an oleander bush there and I just don't feel safe putting him on that dirt.

I have a milk goat that I'd like to keep her milk as bucky-free as possible. BUT I live on less than an acre, so I can't put him too far away. 

What is the best distance to put him so he's not "alone", they're not hollering at one another all the dang time, AND I can keep sweet milk? Is there such a golden ratio?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My buck lives with my milk goats for most of the year. The bucky flavor isn't from them living together, it's from you touching the buck or something the buck rubs on and then milking. As long as you always wash the udder and your hands well, you'll never notice any difference.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My boys share a fence line with my girls....always have and I've never had issues with buck tainted milk  I agree with goathiker, handling a buck before milking without washing your hands, or even handling milking equipment will transfer to the milk.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, sorry for did agreeing with the other posts but being around that stench will definitely taint the milk, you'll get used to the taste after awhile but it's not as good as it could be.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, I agree with what's been said. I have 2 bucks, that for 3 yrs. had a common fence with the does. No ones milk ever tasted off or bucky, except one time
when I fed the bucks first, they rubbed on me, I didn't wash my hands (was in a big hurry) and milked 2 does. Boy, that milk tasted nasty! Had to be the buck on my hands. 
(Now they are both housed up the road with 3 silly Kiko x wethers).


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I also have my buck and milk does living together for most of the year, and I've never had a problem with bad milk. I wash the udder and then my hands and milk away;-)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree with COgoatlover, their stench gets everywhere and can easily affect the milk. If you don't keep a buck, then suddenly get one, you'll notice how their smell just soaks into the air and house, as well as on the does themselves.

In fact I recently read that just continuously breathing the bucks odor could taint the milk.
Of course it depends on whether they're confined together all the time or out in the pasture, and whether the buck's in rut. But for the best quality, or if you're selling it, I would suggest separation, so they can at least not touch each other all the time. 
You could just leave them together and if you notice strong or Bucky milk, try separating to see if it helps.......


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Since she is still not producing enough for us to bother keeping (for now  ) , I guess I'll never know the flavor difference! I thought it was a hormonal/relative distance-inherited odor - but keeping buck-free before milking is something I can do! *maybe I'll make an apron for milking*
I _would _like everyone to share a fence-line so the buck's not so lonely and disconnected. I'd like to put my wether in with him for company, but my wether is only 8-9 mos old and not very big for a pygmy - I don't want the little guy to get beat up :/ 
I'd LOVE to have all the goats in together, but I have a few little does, both literally little by size and by age, and I don't want a precocious mother. I'd like them to be at least a year old (and to time "heats" for spring or fall kids - soo HOT here for summer kids!). If they only had "No Bucks Allowed!" pants for my girls. :roll:


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

My buck pen is attached to the doe pen. I let the buck stay with the does after breeding until about a month before they kid. I have never had a problem with off flavored milk even if my hands smelled like bucks. The milk stand is about 3 feet from the buck pen, and still no buck odor.

I have noticed that the milk will start tasting bucky when it starts to tuirn, after about a week in the fridge.


----------

